# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Behind AQ gates early

## Strath2121

Hey guys, got a small exploit for yuh. This will get you behind the AQ gates before they're open.

Just doing the mount trick under this building will get your through very easily.

----------

